# MB has a Porsche TT killer



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

FireFly said:


> Holy smokes Batman! Anyone else see the specs on this production car?
> 
> http://www.mbusa.com/brand/models/SL600R.jsp
> 
> ...


I would say faster, not quicker.
What is the fixation with 0-60 numbers anyway? Especially if we're talking .5 sec.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

F1Crazy said:


> Jay Leno had the first one...


Leno got an SLR, I don't think that's the same car, is it?

He also got a Carrera GT and Ford GT. Life's rough. :thumbup:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> Leno got an SLR, I don't think that's the same car, is it?


 :dunno: 


Bobby 325i said:


> Not really...Rallye Mercedes has the FIRST SLR to hit American soil and they want 2Mill for it


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

SL600???, why not the SL65 AMG http://www.mbusa.com/brand/container.jsp?/models/main.jsp&modelCode=SL65

Also, am I the only the that has almost no interest in the SLR. Just when I look at it I get turned off. :dunno:


----------

